
Mobycast Microservices Miniseries - kelsus
https://mobycast.fm/episode/microservices-boot-camp-part-1/
======
kelsus
Mobycast recently did a breakdown of sizing and organizing microservies,
dismantling monoliths, and micro front-ends. The microservices stuff I was
mostly familiar with, but the micro front-ends episode was pretty new and
interesting.

